
Continuous Cross-Architecture Integration with Gitlab - ericvh
https://community.arm.com/developer/research/b/articles/posts/continuous-cross-architecture-integration-with-gitlab
======
ericvh
My blog post on using docker-in-docker combined with qemu-user-static and
Docker BuildX to enable you to build multiple-architecture (arm, arm64, power,
etc.) images using GitLab's own x86 CI cluster.

